# 1/24 Parma FCR Racing in Evansville, IN



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fast Lane Speedway in Evansville Indiana is currently hosting races for the Parma FCR National Series. Racing includes the Modified, Spec, and Super Truck divisions. They also feature a new larger Tri-Oval for the 1/24 cars. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

